# SHENZHEN | Ping An Asset Tower | 209m | 684ft | 39 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-06-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-07-15 by 驭星者


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-06 by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-11 by yulinamin1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/31 (to the left of Ping An)


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 25:*








蓝色帷幕 by Fantasy on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-15 by strawbarry


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by gete


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 7:*








深圳福田 by EriKay_H on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 11:*








标准深圳蓝 by Acoder on 500px.com


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Any renders for the plot next to this? Looks UC.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

The seventh shape said:


> Any renders for the plot next to this? Looks UC.





ed500 said:


> it's a Kaisa project, height limit of 120m. more info in the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-19 by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 3:*








深圳平安金融中心 by ZeroRx1 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 18









生活 by 酒不醉人人自醉 on 500px


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ping An tower is such a beauty.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 6









黄昏的平安金融中心 by ℹ on 500px


----------

